# 350z stalls off idle



## Bjjanapolis (Jun 17, 2018)

2008. 350z 88k miles. Stalls when slowing for a corner occasionally. Runs fine 95+% of the time. Worse on inline. Going up my driveway it stalls most of the time. Ran codes, got one P0023. Can anybody help


----------



## Beelyard (Nov 14, 2019)

I know this is a very late response and likely already resolved but I just had the same issue with mine and, in addition, the TCS light would come on when going around turns. My local Nissan dealership told me it was a camshaft sensor and they recommended both be replaced. It cost $842! Seems high but when the doc tells you to do something, or else, you do it. Just had it done yesterday so it's hard to say for certain that it is fixed, especially since they replaced the camshaft sensor a little over a month ago for similar symptoms, for $552, but we'll see.


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

Have you tried cleaning the inside of the throttle body air-flap valve? Also replacing the fuel filter might help.


----------

